# Best Communal Scorpion species



## Ryan June Bug (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking for a communal species of scorpion. I don't mind if they are desert, tropical, or inbetween. I'm just looking for the lowest chance of incidents between them. Looking to house them in either a 40B or a 20L. Dealt with "hot" scorpions before so that isn't an issue either. Thanks for taking the time -Ryan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RTTB (Apr 25, 2018)

Consider Centruroides hentzi. I really dig them.
Another overlooked communal that are fantastic are Uroctonus mordax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnotroik (Jun 4, 2018)

I keep 5 7i P.Transvaalicus (03.02.00) & 4 7i H,Jayakari (02.02.00) in a communal set-up without any problems. Just keep on feeding them and put some hides, You can check my gallery for some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ryan June Bug said:


> Looking for a communal species of scorpion. I don't mind if they are desert, tropical, or inbetween. I'm just looking for the lowest chance of incidents between them. Looking to house them in either a 40B or a 20L. Dealt with "hot" scorpions before so that isn't an issue either. Thanks for taking the time -Ryan


_Centruroides sculpturatus _(or other _Centruroides spp._)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buthoscorpio (Jun 7, 2018)

All Orthochirus species and most Uroplectes species are ideal for a communal setup.


----------



## SPW49 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just got 6 C Hentzi & they are awesome. They’re 3/4”-1”. I put them in a deep blue 5 gallon with a bunch of cork for them to climb on. They are a communal species and do great together. I’ll try and post pics later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bob Lee (Sep 22, 2018)

Tityus Stigmurus are pretty nice, and C.Gralis(Probably spelled this wrong).


----------



## EmperorChris (Oct 29, 2019)

Arachnotroik said:


> I keep 5 7i P.Transvaalicus (03.02.00) & 4 7i H,Jayakari (02.02.00) in a communal set-up without any problems. Just keep on feeding them and put some hides, You can check my gallery for some pictures.


 How do I view your gallery


----------



## Redjunior (Oct 30, 2019)

Babycurus jacksoni is communal once they're adults. Juveniles will eat each other but adults do okay. There is a video somewhere on YouTube of a 30 or 40 gallon with 35 jacksoni in it. Super fun species with their crazy camo in Forrest setups


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 30, 2019)

Liocheles sp. or just about any other scorpion from the same family make nice communals


----------



## THR (Oct 30, 2019)

Bob Lee said:


> Tityus Stigmurus are pretty nice, and C.Gralis(Probably spelled this wrong).


gracilis?


----------



## Sillver (Oct 31, 2019)

THR said:


> gracilis?


I think that what he meant. I currently have 3 of them, but I keep them separate cause the are still small and I'm worried about them cannibalizing each other


----------



## Nikki666 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ryan June Bug said:


> Looking for a communal species of scorpion. I don't mind if they are desert, tropical, or inbetween. I'm just looking for the lowest chance of incidents between them. Looking to house them in either a 40B or a 20L. Dealt with "hot" scorpions before so that isn't an issue either. Thanks for taking the time -Ryan


Bark scorpions live together well, we have 25 in one terranium and they don't fight or bother each other, sometimes they sleep together.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Irithyllian (May 19, 2021)

Sorry to revive an old post but, I have 4 death stalker scorplings size of my nail, when can they be communal I was planning on raising to adults before introducing to one another, also there’s a 95% chance they have the same mom.


----------



## ilikescorpions (May 19, 2021)

Tityus stigmurus are a good species. Easy to care for, parthenogenetic, there is no need to separate babies into another enclosure you can just leave them in there. 

Centruroides sculpturatus is also good but I would just use adults.


----------



## Irithyllian (May 19, 2021)

ilikescorpions said:


> Tityus stigmurus are a good species. Easy to care for, parthenogenetic, there is no need to separate babies into another enclosure you can just leave them in there.
> 
> Centruroides sculpturatus is also good but I would just use adults.



Okay so it is smartest to wait till they are grown up before trying to let them be communal? The 4 I have are all the same size and are Lq’s


----------



## ilikescorpions (May 19, 2021)

Irithyllian said:


> Okay so it is smartest to wait till they are grown up before trying to let them be communal? The 4 I have are all the same size and are Lq’s


Yes you want to wait until your leiurus are adults. Most communal species are only communal as adults. And even then if there is not enough food they might canalbalise each other.
A few months back I had a adult female centruroides bicolor eat the adult male that was in with her. So there is still a risk involved.


----------

